# Whatever next?



## Michael. (May 30, 2014)

.

Whatever next?

Staff at airports and events certainly have a big job on their hands.
.



.​


----------



## hollydolly (May 30, 2014)

Dunno about the states but belts have to be taken off in UK airports and placed on the X ray scanner belt..

Think we should be more worried about the yobs who roam the street wearing a thing like that , than airport passengers. tbh


----------

